# TANNER'S CREEK 4/6



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

Launched at 9am and spent about 40 mins netting some shad. Found some nice ones at 15-20 ft. Guy from work was to be a the ramp at 10, turned into 10:45. He had some sausage biscuits so I let it go, this time. Couldn't fish where we wanted because they were laying a cable across the river. Water was 58-59 in the Ohio and 60+ in the tribs. Slow day, ended up with 5 cats and 1 lost right at the boat. 12lbs and under. Thought we would have done better. Falling water may have hurt, but current was good at 1.5 mph. Was just glad to finally hit the river again.
Good fishing,
Slip


----------

